# Initial visit help



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi

Need a bit of help.

Am getting a little nervous about our initial visit on 15th now as our previous was cancelled previously due to weather condition.

Do we need to have anything prepared? What can we expect. Please help x

Thanks in advance

H x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Hawkett,
For our initial visit I cleaned the house from top to bottom, despite so many people saying the social worker never looked round the house - but just in case! She didn't ask to look round but did admire the floors and sort of poked her head round to look at the floors in two other rooms - maybe her way of sussing out the house?
Our visit was from the social worker in charge and she told us a bit about the process, talked generally about us - nothing too inquisitive. My dh was brilliant but I know I had my arms wrapped round my body with nerves. She was an hour and a half late and by the time she arrived I was in bits. She turned down a cup of tea but ate two cakes!   
So a general chat really. Hope this helps a little bit. Reading back, my details sound a bit daft!    Just sending you lots of good luck for the 15th.
Love from Duckling x


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Duckling

Thank you for your reply x 

I done franticly cleaned before our previous appointment that got cancelled, attempted the hige task of our spare room as well as full of dh's boys toys,  we put our Xmas tree up early as well, normally leave it until week before hand if at all as our cat drives us potty using it as climbing frame.

They have said it will be about 2/3 hours long, am so nervous,I think the sw who is coming is quite high up she's coming with another lady, she said it is an informal chit chat but it's the unknown that is making me nervous.

What sort of things did u get asked?

Love H x


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Ours was a long time ago, but from what I remember it was fairly relaxed.  
The SW talked about the process and we had a chat about our hopes and expectations.  We had the chance to ask any questions, which she answered.  She didn't look around the house at all, although like you I had frantically tidied.  

I think you just need to be you - be open and honest and go with the flow.  If this is the right route for you, the doors will open and all will go well.

Bop


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you bop.

I know deep down it's all going to be fine, we have survived infertilty we can do this, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

I think I am bit of a control freak I like to be prepared and hate surprises.

Love H x


----------



## AngelaR (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi - not sure if what I have to say will help.  We had our initial visit yesterday.  Funnily enough I was really anxious about the wait for it up until the actual day.  I wasn't nervous or anxious at all yesterday.  The SW was just lovely.  She asked us questions, we asked her questions.  Very informal and I guess just needs enough information to set the ball rolling.  She didn't ask to look round our house at all but did ask if we had an enclosed rear garden, how many bedrooms, etc.  She was probably with us about an hour and a half .... but to be honest I could have chatted to her all day.  What she had to say was so interesting and I didn't want her to leave!!  

Good luck when your visit comes round.  Nothing to worry about at all


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Hawkett,
Questions like: had we thought about how many children we'd like and what age, how our families felt about us adopting, did we know anyone who had adopted, what experience we had with children, how many bedrooms we had. 
I'm a control freak too, needing to be prepared for everything beforehand, so I know how you feel. This is so unknown and I just don't know what to expect at each step - thank goodness for this site.
Sending you loads of luck for tomorrow.
Duckling x


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies, tonights the night am just on the train home now very nervous and excited. Will update my diary tomorrow  

Love H x


----------

